# INFP, ESTP or something in between?



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

njchick said:


> Wow, the INFP description and ESTP seem miles apart. Why do you think you are an ESTP woman?


*Long story short: My facial expressions match up with ESTP people the most.*

Well, first off, when I took the test, I was crazy depressed. 

After studying MBTI for a while, I began to notice that I didn't think like an INFP when I wasn't depressed. I began studying up each of the cognitive functions and realized that I was completely missing Fi- which should be the dominant function. And then I started looking back into the past to see what I was like. I read the ESTP description and found that it matched the past me the most. 

While lurking on this forum, I found that I had more in common with INTP/ENTP in the way that I thought than I did with INFPs. In real life, I found that the ISTP guy I knew eerily reminded me of myself. I also noticed that a lot of ESTPs get splendidly well with INFJs and realized that my best friends were INFJs. Other types that seem to get along very well with INFJs are INFPs, ENFP, and INTPs. I'm not an ENFP because they seem to get pissed off at me all the time for not being sensitive to other people's feelings. That leaves INFP and INTP. 

I believe that I'm more T because I'm absolutely terrible at reading emotional cues and such. I never know how my words will impact others until I see their reaction afterward- this seems to happen all the time to T-types. Secondly, whenever people come to me with problems, I love solving and analyzing it for the sheer sake of trying to solve a problem. Though I do feel kinda bad for the other person, solving their issues is mostly for my ego-trip haha. I also noticed that when I'm not depressed (in other words, my normal state), I don't feel empathetic for other people. But rather, I first decide whether their emotions are valid (based on their situation) before reacting. 

I also find that I'm apathetic towards a lot of things and that I don't take criticism seriously, whereas strong F-types feel incredibly hurt when criticized. (The only exception to this is when I get criticized by someone who I deeply care about.) 

I also think that I was originally an S, however, I ended up developing my Ne to such an extent that it now dominates my preference of functions. 

At some point in time, I found the thread called, "INFJ eyes." I noticed that all of them had similar facial expressions and their eyes looked the same. I memorized their look and within days I was able to identify other INFJs simply by looking at their pictures- and asked them to confirm their type which they did. I then thought, "Hrm. If INFJs can be identified using this method, maybe I can compare my facial expression with other types!" I found that I had nothing in common with INFPers. They just simply didn't look like me. INTP, somewhat closer but not quite.

Then I saw Norway88ESTP's picture by accident and I was like, "WHOA WHAT." Because his facial expression was the exact same as mine's. Sent it to an INFJ best friend and she immediately said, "That guy reminds me of you" (without knowing that that was my intent in sending her the picture). I asked him about how he viewed life and reacted to stuff and found that it was almost the exact same way that I acted. 

Then I asked you and the same applied.

This also ties in with my thinking that I'm an S. I noticed that INFJs and INFPs read people based on emotion. I can't do that. I have to look at their faces, analyze tone of voice, and so on. 

I also realized that I wasn't quite the introvert that I thought I was because even though I'm mostly in my room- I'm always, always talking to people online. I asked myself, "If no one was online, what would you do?" And I realized that I would be extraordinarily bored. I've once heard that depression is forced introversion, and now that I'm less depressed, I'm finding myself wanting to go out more often.

I also find that in real life, the personality that I am closest to are ESFP (only more analytical) and ENTP (only less argumentative unless I know I can win). I could write more but I think I've written enough haha


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

You aren't an ESTP. I don't know what you are but You aren't one of us. Take the test again and paste in the percentages. Of course you could just make the test show ESTP if you really wanted. 

I am not a believe in " I used to be an S now I am an N" Your type is your type and that is pretty well it. At most you solidify your type in your adolescence but we are talking about minor cognitive functions, not all!. You just seem way too long winded to be a sensor in my opinion. ESTP dislike writing. We can do it and we can be good at it, but we are extremely focused on the subject.

The whole facial typing thing I am not a big fan of either. 

Do this one and paste all the results here. 

Free Jung Personality Test


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

calysco said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cognitive functions would be great but there is no online test anymore. If you just use definitions you will just pick the ones you want to sound like. Never the best way of doing it. 

Also, I mentioned in another ESTP thread about ESTPs and tests. We never question them, we just are ESTP. We are consistent and pretty accurate. Sometimes some of us might come off borderline on S/J and then we would look at cognitive descriptions to determine if we use Se or Si more. If you can trust the test results then YOU are the problem. It is like taking your weight every week. You never use different scales to do it, you use the same one every time because all scales are slightly different in accuracy. If you haven't taken the official test then take the one I listed and don't take any others. Take it once a month. Your scores should never differentiate much and you should never ever switch letters unless you are consistently scoring around 50%. 

Learn to be in the moment when taking tests. Don't over analyse the questions. Think about how you have been feeling no more than a month ago. If you are depressed or down then you can't take the test. The results will be wrong. I realize being in the moment is hard for intuitives but that is how the tests work. It isn't about how you want to be or how you used to be. Most likely how you used to be is accurate but you have to be sure to take how you usually are. Not how you were sometimes in high school.

Below is your sig file. Seems your N is solid. I'd go with ENTP. Be honest. Do you feel energized around people all the time? Being lonely doesn't mean you are an extrovert. If you can go out 5 days a week and have fun all night without getting too tired then you are an extrovert. I don't know where you got those cognitive functions but they fit ENTP

*XNXP

Ne = Fe> Si > Se = Te > Ti > Fi > Ni*


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

oh I should mention this interesting tidbit as well. I have 1 INTP and 1 ENTP friend. Both are female. They started doing the cognitive tests and the results kept placing them as feelers. Trust me I know these 2 women and they are the farthest from feeler you can get. They just kept analyzing the questions and it was like they couldn't admit it to themselves what they were. Like they didn't want to pick thinking because then they thought that would mean they didn't have feelings. I am purely theorizing why they kept doing it. 

Moral is they were inconsistent as hell!


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> ...


Hm, well, this time I took the test based on how I usually act rather than based on how I think I think (because I am not sure how I think yet).

Introverted (*I*) 54.76% Extroverted (E) 45.24%
Sensing (*S*) 59.52% Intuitive (N) 40.48%
Thinking (*T*) 67.57% Feeling (F) 32.43%
Perceiving (*P*) 68.42% Judging (J) 31.58%

..that's kinda interesting since the only ISTP I know (though his T and P are only about 55%) argues from the general overall picture to the details, whereas I do the exact opposite.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

calysco said:


> I would gladly do so...if I were a pure INFP. I'm beginning to suspect that I'm just an emo ESTP though haha. That's why I've been so interested in finding out what ESTP women are like. The first time I took the personality test was about two years ago when I was terribly depressed- that's when I got INFP. However, now that my emotional situation has begun to even out, my results are starting to shift around. I've asked you and another ESTP and it seems to me that I have more in common with you guys in the way how I think/act than I do with INFPs. But I'm still collecting more information as I go along in order to make sure.
> 
> You can find more information about INFP women over at the INFP thread- there's a boatload of information there haha


Two things this thread should confirm. First the relativeness of type rarity. STP females are just as rare as any other type. Secondly, Calysco I would start by determining whether you prefer SP or NF temperament. Ironically these two have similar ways of seeing the world. They both focus on others motives, as opposed to the structure of a matter (SJ/NT). The STPs use the same cognitive functions as NFJs, but in different order:

ESTP: Se-Ti-Fe-Ni
INFJ: Ni-Fe-Ti-Se
ISTP: Ti-Se-Ni-Fe
ENFJ: Fe-Ni-Se-Ti

Also STPs/NFJs both use the two directing interaction styles (In Charge/Chart the Course). This gives me an indication that if you are having the chicken/egg dilemma, it would be easy for a very clear extraverted type to ask if they are using Se then Fe or vice-versa. The same would go for someone having a very clear introverted attitude (Ti-Ni or vice-versa). The fact that we allow gender expectations of our societies to dictate, we may choose to take the safer route.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> Secondly, Calysco I would start by determining whether you prefer SP or NF temperament. Ironically these two have similar ways of seeing the world. They both focus on others motives, as opposed to the structure of a matter (SJ/NT).


I definitely focus in more on people's motives. A person's motives have the power to completely change my overall behavior towards them- if I sense that a person's motives are off then I'll begin messing with them for my own amusement. (But I would imagine that ENTPs are like this as well?)



> Also STPs/NFJs both use the two directing interaction styles (In Charge/Chart the Course).


 Whenever I'm in a group setting, I usually end up dictating everyone else. I'm pretty sure I'm not an NFJ- I'm not organized at all and I'm nothing like the INFJs I know.



> The fact that we allow gender expectations of our societies to dictate, we may choose to take the safer route.


To be honest, I've never really paid attention to gender expectations until college (and that is only in the dressing realm). Nearly all of my classmates in high school besides my friends thought I was a lesbian because of the way I spoke (I have a laid-back way of speaking), acted, and dressed (always in a t-shirt and basketball shorts).


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

calysco said:


> I definitely focus in more on people's motives. A person's motives have the power to completely change my overall behavior towards them- if I sense that a person's motives are off then I'll begin messing with them for my own amusement. (But I would imagine that ENTPs are like this as well?)


This is definitely something ENTPs do as well. An issue comes up a lot on the difference between NE and Se. I am still leaning on you being xNTP


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

I only breezed through the thread, so I did not read why you believe that you are ESTP, but that is a far leap from INFP. Keep in mind that unlike the NFJ types, your top four functions are going to be similar to STJ (Yours: Fi-Ne-Si-Te/ESTJ: Te-Si-Ne-Fi). Maybe you should start *here* and *here*.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

njchick said:


> I do feel like a man in a women's body. My husband tells me I am a man in a woman's body. I can have a huge ego like a man, maybe that's where we seem to be jealous. I make about 4x more money than most men I know. Not particularly in touch with my own feelings but I am sympathetic. Especially with my children. Probably not enough with my husband.


NJ you remind me of the only type that I dated years ago, that may have been ESTP in hindsight. She had the mannish tendencies as well. She had the ego and would banter with men, but despised women especially prissy ones. In that aspect she was anti-female and always struggled to work for long periods where too many females were around. In fact she could never work for another woman. 

We got along well and enjoyed the one-up playfulness, and bantering. She knew that she could count on me if any problem arose, especially when she realized that she was too close to the situation to resolve it with family members. I loved her ego and joy of living. I always knew when she conceded that she had been beaten by me during an intellectual discussion because she would laugh bite me on the shoulder, then make some light-hearted but direct comment about having sex. 

She knew me well, gave me room and she did a lot of travelling playing softball. She ws very loyal and caring, and could be jealous. Anyhow that was a long time ago, but if she made contact with me at this moment, she would ask what I was up to, what I was doing for lunch and if I could meet her at her place during her lunch break for a “quicky”. She was always up for spontaneous sex anywhere, anytime. I loved that. Damn, now I am wondering, if there are any female ESTPs here. Calysco if you are woman enough to meet those standards then I would have to say you’re possibly an ESTP. Otherwise a man has to have his standards.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> She had the mannish tendencies as well. She had the ego and would banter with men





> We got along well and enjoyed the one-up playfulness, and bantering.


All the time. Furthermore, I always win.



> but despised women especially prissy ones. In that aspect she was anti-female and always struggled to work for long periods where too many females were around. In fact she could never work for another woman.


I never understood women who hated other women. From my experience women who hated other women tended to be extremely selfish and insecure to the point of always wanting to compete. Though I do harbor sexist notions of what a man and a woman should be like and lean more towards men being more competent than women, my general standard of measuring a person lies in how intelligent they are rather than what sex they were born with. Perhaps your friend has never had any good female friends that left her bitter towards females.

I recall in my younger years that I used to hate "girly-girls," but one of my INFJ best friends knocked it into my head that such a way of thinking was irrational. So I stopped.



> I always knew when she conceded that she had been beaten by me during an intellectual discussion because she would laugh bite me on the shoulder, then make some light-hearted but direct comment about having sex.


I wouldn't laugh if I got beaten. I'd be pissed off. 



> if she made contact with me at this moment, she would ask what I was up to, what I was doing for lunch and if I could meet her at her place during her lunch break for a “quicky”. She was always up for spontaneous sex anywhere, anytime.


Morals would prevent me from doing this with anyone I wasn't married to.



> Anyhow that was a long time ago, but i I loved that.


Curious- why aren't you guys together?


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> This is definitely something ENTPs do as well. An issue comes up a lot on the difference between NE and Se. I am still leaning on you being xNTP


Hm- well my Ne is definitely a lot higher than Se according to cognitive functions preference tests. My preference of humor is definitely random and most people can't follow my thought process. However, seeing the socionics definition:



> Se builds an understanding of the world by amassing stuff - from the bottom up, starting with basics and progressing to the more diverse. Ne builds understanding from the top down - creates a process, sees whether or not stuff validates the process, and then modifies it until understanding is achieved



I think I'm more Se. The method of which I create my data is collecting a ton of details of an environment. I don't even remember noticing them- however, when a problem comes up, I can recall all the details relevant to the problem. Or very often, all of the sudden something clicks in my head (can be days, months, or years after the event) and all of the details come together and I've figured it out. ...or is that Ne?


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

calysco said:


> All the time. Furthermore, I always win.
> 
> 
> I never understood women who hated other women. From my experience women who hated other women tended to be extremely selfish and insecure to the point of always wanting to compete. Though I do harbor sexist notions of what a man and a woman should be like and lean more towards men being more competent than women, my general standard of measuring a person lies in how intelligent they are rather than what sex they were born with. Perhaps your friend has never had any good female friends that left her bitter towards females.
> ...


Caring about others is what Fe types do, having some internal moral compass is a Fi thing. She is very caring and loyal to her family and friends. As for the female thing, she plays softball with females, she just despises the superficial ways of "foo bunnies". Dressing and using make-up to catch a man makes not sense to her, and she has no tolerance for sitting round listening to girl talk. 

Maybe the question should be for you is why you believe that you are not INFP? Most extraverted types are uninhibited, introverts can be quite inhibited. She had no reason to lose to me in a debate, since she knew that it is what I do for a living. Besides, she knew that she would get what she wanted in the end. Just my observation, but I can't see how you would mistype yourself as a dominant Se type. You sound like you take yourself way too serious.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

calysco said:


> Or very often, all of the sudden something clicks in my head (can be days, months, or years after the event) and all of the details come together and I've figured it out. ...or is that Ne?


That right there is solid Ne! My 2 friends I mentioned do that a lot. They send me random emails of something that happened over a month ago. 

Also, don't go into socionics. I really detest it and it isn't MBTI. We are talking MBTI only here. It's like saying Orange and apple juice are the same thing.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

*@Functianalyst*



> Caring about others is what Fe types do, having some internal moral compass is a Fi thing.


I think it's more complicated than that- ISFJs and INFJs are both pretty Fe, but it seems that they are known for having strong morals. 



Functianalyst said:


> As for the female thing, she plays softball with females, she just despises the superficial ways of "foo bunnies". Dressing and using make-up to catch a man makes not sense to her, and she has no tolerance for sitting round listening to girl talk.


Oh- I see. When you said she despised females, I thought you meant that she despised ALL females. Yeah, I don't understand girls who rely solely on looks or pretend to be someone that they're not to get a guy. Girl talk is boring- I always excuse myself and leave. I no longer get invited to places by a lot of people for this reason. 





> Maybe the question should be for you is why you believe that you are not INFP?


I am no longer as depressed as I was two years ago (when I took the test that labeled me as an INFP) and began noticing that my outlook towards everything changed. My behavior has also begun reverting back to the way I was like before I was depressed. (My depression was to the point where I wanted to die.)



> She had no reason to lose to me in a debate, since she knew that it is what I do for a living. Besides, she knew that she would get what she wanted in the end.


Yeah, I'm pretty different from that. It doesn't matter what the occasion is or if I know I'm going to get what I want in the end, I'd want to win all the way through. The only reason why I'd purposely lose is to set up the "winner" for a bigger loss later.



> Just my observation, but I can't see how you would mistype yourself as a dominant Se type.


It's probably due to my lack of thorough understanding of Se.



> You sound like you take yourself way too serious.


I get that a lot. Most people assume from my outer behavior that I'm very laid-back and apathetic towards everything. Then they find out that I'm actually a very serious person on the inside.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

*@TreeBob*



TreeBob said:


> That right there is solid Ne! My 2 friends I mentioned do that a lot. They send me random emails of something that happened over a month ago.


Ah, I see. Okay.



> Also, don't go into socionics. I really detest it and it isn't MBTI. We are talking MBTI only here. It's like saying Orange and apple juice are the same thing.


My bad- I very often get confused between the two. I think it's probably because I haven't learned the differences between them yet.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

calysco said:


> I think it's more complicated than that- ISFJs and INFJs are both pretty Fe, but it seems that they are known for having strong morals.


It is where they focus them that makes the difference. IFJs will consider it immoral to abort fetuses, pollute the earth, treat others negatively although they may inadvertently do it themselves. For them the morals are based on the rules of the society they live in. IFPs may have individual morals that are internally based and could run counter to the collective beliefs of society. In fact IFPs would judge these types beliefs as illogical based on their Te (4th function).


calysco said:


> It's probably due to my lack of thorough understanding of Se.





> Extraverted Sensing (Se) - Experiencing and noticing the physical world, scanning for visible reactions and relevant data. You are one with the experience. There is no "naming" or describing - just pure, vivid experience. The whole scene comes into your awareness almost at once. You may be drawn to experience more and more, seeking any variation that will intensely excite the senses. Writing that is richly descriptive can also evoke extraverted Sensing as can other mental stimulation. The process is momentary and tied to the events of the immediate situation. It is used in the here and now and helps us know what is really there in the physical world and to adapt to it. Exraverted Sensing - occurs when we scan for information that is relevant to our interests, then we mentally register data and facts such as baseball statistics, the locations of all the restaurants in town, or the names of all the actors in the popular television shows. There can be an active seeking of more and more input to get the whole picture until all sources of input have been exhausted or something else captures our attention. Associated behaviors include eating a whole box of chocolates for the variety of tastes; playing an instrument for hours with pure enjoyment, not for practice; voracious reading or continual asking of questions to get specifics.
> 
> Extraverted iNtuition (Ne)- Inferring relationships, noticing threads of meaning, and scanning for what could be. Extraverted iNtuiting involves seeing things "as if" with various possible ways of representing reality. Using this process, we can hold many different ideas, thoughts, beliefs, and meanings in our minds at once with the possibility that they are all true. This is like weaving themes and "threads" together. We don't know the weave until a thought thread appears or is drawn out in the interaction with a previous one. Thus there is often an emergent quality to using this process. A strategy or concept emerges based on the here-and-now interactions, not appearing as a whole beforehand. Extraverted iNtuiting involves realizing that there is always another view. An example is when you listen to one friend tell about an argument and understand perfectly and then listen to another friend tell a contradictory story and understand that view also. Then you wonder what the real story is because there are always so many different possible meanings.





calysco said:


> I get that a lot. Most people assume from my outer behavior that I'm very laid-back and apathetic towards everything. Then they find out that I'm actually a very serious person on the inside.


That is indicative of introverting types that use a judging function. The question is which are you using Ti or Fi:


> Introverted Thinking (Ti) - Analyzing, categorizing, and figuring out how something works. Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, there is a search for a "leverage point" that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system.
> 
> Introverted Feeling (Fi)- Evaluating importance and maintaining congruence. It is often hard to put words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images and feeling-tones more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued and wanted. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, "sometimes, some things just have to be said." On the other hand, most of the time this process works "in private" and is seldom expressed directly. Actions often speak louder than words. This process helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the "essence" of a person or a project, and reading another person or action or project with fine distinctions among feeling-tones. When the other person's values and beliefs are congruent with our own, we are inclined to feel kinship with them and want to connect with them.


Did you have an opportunity to scan those articles on SP and NF? That may help you to decide. BTW, the shadow function for INFP is not ESTP, it’s ENFJ. The ISTJ type is the shadow for ESTP. Doing a complete reversal order of the functions is probably unlikely to occur.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> The question is which are you using Ti or Fiid you have an opportunity to scan those articles on SP and NF? That may help you to decide.


Yeah- I read them both. 

I would've agreed with the SP completely if it weren't for the part about willing to take high risks. I won't do something risky unless I know that I have an extremely high chance of winning (let's say 85%). 

As for the NF, I don't agree with the part about being empathetic, good intentions, and my self-confidence doesn't come from my authenticity. 
*
empathetic:*
I'm not empathetic if I don't think the person has a good reason to feel bad/sad/etc. I also see that a lot of INFPs feel terrible if they watch/read bad news. I don't feel terrible at all. I view it as another piece of information. Of course if someone was stabbing someone right in front of me, I'd probably run in and try to beat the shit out of the attacker (if I've confirmed that the victim doesn't deserve it), but if I read about it, I wouldn't care too much. When people tell me their problems, I view it from a detached view and seldom feel anything for them. For example, I've known two bulimic girls and I've seen/heard them crying in front of me while telling me how much they felt unloved, but that didn't make me feel sad for them. I just felt awkward. 
*
good intentions:*
I help a lot of people (though not anymore- most of them were a waste of time)- but I always expect something in return. It's not for free. I don't mind not always having good intentions though. I can, however, make it seem as if I have good intentions by acting in a certain way, but if someone were to ask me up front why I did something, I'll tell them the truth. Unfortunately, there are some people who still believe that I have good intentions even though I told them I don't. And vice-versa. Sometimes I cover up my good-intent and make it seem as if I did it for a selfish reason- no one believes me when I tell them that I had good intentions all along. *shrug* 

*self-confidence from authenticity:*
No- my confidence comes from how much I've solved/figured out/achieved. Authenticity is part of me (when I want to be at least)- it's nothing that special.



TreeBob said:


> Below is your sig file. Seems your N is solid. I'd go with ENTP. Be honest. Do you feel energized around people all the time? Being lonely doesn't mean you are an extrovert. If you can go out 5 days a week and have fun all night without getting too tired then you are an extrovert. I don't know where you got those cognitive functions but they fit ENTP
> 
> *XNXP
> 
> Ne = Fe> Si > Se = Te > Ti > Fi > Ni*


Wow- I completely missed this. I feel drained around boring people- but around people I find interesting (I don't have to know them), I feel energized. I could go out 5 days a week as long as they're with interesting people. I dunno if this is introverted or extraverted behavior, but I absolutely _hate it_ if I go out with people and no one really pays that much attention to me. I'd get pissed off. I would prefer being alone than being with that kind of crowd.

Also, I've been kinda curious about the following incident:

I once told an ENFP friend that his friends were loud and boring and he got angry and lectured me on how rude that was and that I should've respected their interest level in things even if I didn't find what they discussed about interesting. I then got angry because I thought he was making a big deal out of nothing. 

Do most people get offended if you call them/their friends boring or any kind of negative adjective? I've never gotten angry or even irritated when other people criticize my friends, but rather my response will usually be, "Hm. I guess you have a point." If anything, I'm usually delighted by their criticism because it's usually something that I didn't notice it myself- I usually end up thinking, "Wow! I can't believe I didn't notice this myself! How interesting!" And I used to immediately tell the friend who was criticized what they should improve on so that they can improve themselves (in an excited, happy tone) but I stopped doing this after observing (quite a few times) that they weren't too thrilled with criticism.


----------



## Midzdow (12 mo ago)

TreeBob said:


> You aren't an ESTP. I don't know what you are but You aren't one of us. Take the test again and paste in the percentages. Of course you could just make the test show ESTP if you really wanted.
> 
> I am not a believe in " I used to be an S now I am an N" Your type is your type and that is pretty well it. At most you solidify your type in your adolescence but we are talking about minor cognitive functions, not all!. You just seem way too long winded to be a sensor in my opinion. ESTP dislike writing. We can do it and we can be good at it, but we are extremely focused on the subject.
> 
> ...


i am pretty confused because i think im a estp but when ever i take any tests i come out as infp. idk if its because ive been going through a tough time but i dont know why but it stresses me out to not know who i am...


----------

